# Matagorda surf



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

I am going to fish the surf saturday. Should I pick up some bait or is there some bait in the surf right now. Never fished down there, so I will just try to find a good sport and see what's biting. Taking two big rods and one small. Any other helpful input is welcome. Thanks, Ken


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Also would like to know how bad the weed is. Thanks!!


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

You gonna be casting baits or kayaking them out ? Havent heard much about the weeds out there. My advice, spend the first hour catching you some fresh bait. Nothing like fresh bait. Sheephead and rays have been working well lately.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Will be casting them out. Will be working on fresh bait as soon as I hit the beach.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I was there last week and the weed was really bad and the surf rough. You might have better luck with bait at 3 mile cut.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

That sucks, It's my first chance to wet a hook this year!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I forgot to tell you the bright side. My fishing buddy and I caught several large sheepies and our limit of slot reds. Just really tuff fishing in all the grass and pounding surf.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, the surf was a beast saturday. too freakin rough. Tried for a bit to no avail. Ended up taking the kiddos to the pier, caught a few whiting and a 20 pound Big Ugly.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

good on you for getting the kids out! Nothing wrong with a big ugly...


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

Three mile cut was good 2 weeks ago, not saying it still is because we all know how that goes. Got my limit of reds ranging from 22-27".


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Three mile cut? Is there a cut opened up between east bay and the surf on matagorda beach again? If so is it passable in a 4X4?


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

It's about 3 miles from the pier. It somehow connects to the east bay, not sure as to where though. 4x4 is necessary due to about the 300 yard drive from the shoreline through a cut in the dunes.


----------

